# Will Make Avatars/Signatures for Friends



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi there  Have a read and tell me if it is okay._*

- Would you like a Profile pic/Avatar, or a Signature?:*
_A signature would be lovely.
_
*- MBTI type + *__*Enneagram tri-**type + variant*
_Um, do I need to have this on my signature? I don't really like it.

_*- Describe your personal style, or the aesthetic that you enjoy*
_Bubbly, pink, cute, fluffy... etc. Anything cute, really. Flowery, stripy, any kind of pattern. _

*- Favorites ranked first to last*
(eg Colors: 1-Purple 2-Teal 3-Red 4-Sage; Symbols: 1-Star 2-Diamond; Animals: 1-Cats 2-Monkeys)
__*Colors* - 1 - Pink, 2 - Light green/minty colour, 3 - Peach, 4 - Purple, 5 - Blue. It'd be easier to tell you what I don't like, and that's yellow, black, orange and red. 
_​_*Symbols* - 1- Stars,2- hearts, 3- floral, 4 -swirly things, anything. 

*Animals *- 1- bears,2- lion, 3- birds, 4- fish. 

*Concepts* - If you need ideas, just look at the japanese idea of 'cute'. Like a cute little smiley or something. 

*Hobbies* - 1- eating, 2- watching anime, 3- painting/drawing, 4- listening to music, 5 - sleeping.

*Pets* - 1- kittens, 2- rabbit, 3- bird, 4- fish. 

*Foods* - Everything. 1- Fruit 2- vegetables (broccoli <3), 3- cheese, 4- noodles, 5- meat 
_​


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Hi there  Have a read and tell me if it is okay._*
> 
> - Would you like a Profile pic/Avatar, or a Signature?:*
> _A signature would be lovely.
> ...


Looks like it checks out lol Will do my best ^^


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

turmauge said:


> Wow haha my Ne is going nuts with all the conflicting images.... cute babies and dark colors and macabre stuff and french toast and SPACE??? And oh look an ISTP 5 ahaha my favorite type to creep on xD


I blame the many diverse interests of Ti and the individualism of my strong 4 wing.


----------



## WhiteBoy2427 (Jun 21, 2012)

I posted a thread asking if sigs in the form of a pic and such was allowed and was directed to the forum rules and by my reading it wasn't? I hope it is because I'd like to post one on my comments, also just curious if you create them why don't you have one as an example? Not being rude =)


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

WhiteBoy2427 said:


> I posted a thread asking if sigs in the form of a pic and such was allowed and was directed to the forum rules and by my reading it wasn't? I hope it is because I'd like to post one on my comments, also just curious if you create them why don't you have one as an example? Not being rude =)


I'm not sure where you read in the forum rules that says images in signatures is prohibited..? I do in fact have a picture in my signature (it's quite hard to miss lol) and I'm certainly not the first nor only to have one. I think you can only see images in threads after you've posted a certain number of times ^^


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

turmauge said:


> @_Touk_
> 
> ALRIGHT, FIRST OF THE DAYYYY


Totally Awesome  Love it! >.< thats amazing!


----------



## WhiteBoy2427 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah maybe that is part of the " 15 post " rule, cause I know the section to see member photos is closed until this has been reached, thanks for the heads up !


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

1/3 for @_SuperDevastation_

Okay I'm not even completely sure you'll like it but blame Ne lol :S


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

turmauge said:


> 1/3 for @_SuperDevastation_
> 
> Okay I'm not even completely sure you'll like it but blame Ne lol :S


That looks like a weapon I'd use often in an RPG.


----------



## Ablysmal (Mar 17, 2012)

*- Would you like a Profile pic/Avatar, or a Signature?:*
Signature please.

*- MBTI type + Enneagram tri-**type + variant*
I'm an INTP 5w6. I don't want that info in the signature, but I hope it gives you some ideas to work with.

*- Describe your personal style, or the aesthetic that you enjoy*
I like the gothic, victorian, celtic, steampunk, and rocker looks 

*- Favorites ranked first to last **Colors:*​1 - Dark red/burgundy
2 - Black
3 - Dark purple
4 - Navy blue​*Symbols*​1 - fleur de lis
2 - moon
3 - stars​*Animals*​1 - cat
2 - owl
3 - red fox​*Concepts*​- ummm, nice lace with dark undertones, moonlight, mystical-like, steampunkish stuff, those nice swirly victorian designs such as:







​*Hobbies*​1 - researching psychology, philosophy, and spiritual stuff
2 - do tarot card readings for fun
3 - collecting antiques
4 - listening to music​*Pets*​1 - cats​*Foods*​- nothing really comes to mind​


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I meant to put cockatiels in the animals category not parakeets, I can't believe it took me this long to notice.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> I meant to put cockatiels in the animals category not parakeets, I can't believe it took me this long to notice.


Lol..? Well I think cockatiels are cuter than parakeets anyway


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Can I get an update on the profile picture and avatar? I just wanna make sure they aren't forgotten.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> Can I get an update on the profile picture and avatar? I just wanna make sure they aren't forgotten.


I havent forgotten, rest assured, I'm just a little backed up at the moment lol :/ i actually already have ideas for your avatar and profile so maybe I can bump you up on the queue a bit


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

turmauge said:


> I havent forgotten, rest assured, I'm just a little backed up at the moment lol :/ i actually already have ideas for your avatar and profile so maybe I can bump you up on the queue a bit


Ok, cool.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

turmauge said:


> FILL OUT LE GLORIOUS QUESTIONNAIRE:
> 
> _- Would you like a Profile pic/Avatar, or a Signature?: *Signature*
> 
> ...


Thanks in advance! Feel free to check out my blog, media, posts what have you or ask me q's. Thanks again for the offer! :kitteh:


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

@SuperDevastation @CrabbyPaws @Ablysmal @Devalight

Sorry for the delay guys, had a rough week but I'm back in the game again xD I haven't forgotten about any of you!


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

archimedes said:


> I disagree.


Disagree with what :/


----------



## Ablysmal (Mar 17, 2012)

turmauge said:


> _SuperDevastation_ _CrabbyPaws_ _Ablysmal_ _Devalight_
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys, had a rough week but I'm back in the game again xD I haven't forgotten about any of you!


It's alright, I understand. And Pete the Lich already made me a great signature, but I'm trying to add some things to it on my own.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

@CrabbyPaws
Happy birthday last friday ^^










I hate how slow I am right now ahhhhh


----------

